# Frustrating...



## WannaBeFarmR (Apr 16, 2013)

This is more of a random rant then a rambling. Life can be so frustrating sometimes. I live in a rural area 30 minute drive to get anywhere kind of place. I kind of farm, I'm a girl, and I have epilepsy. It hasn't been too much of an issue in the past but with the economy how it is most of my friends/family are leaving the area in search of jobs or to attend college to try and get a job. This puts me in a predicament since there is no public transportation in my area and no cabs either. My epilepsy is not controlled well enough to have a license, so no driving for me. I've called all over trying to find an organization or even a private party who drives people for errands and other various reasons in this area, and have gotten nothing but "I have no idea? Let me ask so and so, or have you tried calling here and there?" I have no idea who else to call, most places/people only drive to doctors, hospitals, and pharmacies, But grocery stores, hardware, feed stores, and any other non medical reasons forget about it. I hate city living and can't imagine ever being happy with out my goofy goats, dumb chickens, and a garden. But I don't know what to do. I've actually considered traveling like the Amish with a horse and buggy but.. man that's something way out of my knowledge, and horses and epilepsy...I can't even imagine that going well. Short of moving to a new area (which I probably can't afford to do) I'm at a loss. Anyone have any ideas? Or know any rural areas close enough to a city that they offer transportation services or are within walking distance and have low priced real estate (small farm properties)? I'd love to ditch the Michigan winters anyway 3 months of warmth is not enough summer for me. Oh well life is chocked full of something I guess.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 16, 2013)

I would call the local churches in your community. Often times they have ministries just like what you are needing. Most often they are scheduled days times etc. that they coordinate with you. 
There is a person I know in my community that was taking public transit but we are way out in the country and $ per trip was outrageous... the state/county ran out of funding, so no route way out in the boonies anymore.  No trans for her- This year her family members got together and hired a friend to provide trans. for the year. It was a lifesaver for the woman.

Just some ideas. I really hope you can find something.


----------



## Kitsara (Apr 16, 2013)

Depending on your community, have you tried an ad in the local paper? Perhaps offer produce from your farm in exchange or trading services. The churches are a good place to start, or perhaps the community center. Sometimes even just talking with the locals at the stores can be a wealth of information. Young drivers seem to always need a little bit of extra cash. It can be hard sometimes getting out and talking to people, but sometimes you can come up with a wealth of resources.


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (Apr 17, 2013)

Good tips, I'll look into them.  Same thing happened with our bus system here, a few years ago it was making scheduled trips out this way and back into town, you could call ahead of time and they'd pick you up, but they ran out of funding a year or so ago so no more buses.


----------



## goodhors (Apr 17, 2013)

Are you able to ride a bicycle?  You can travel quite a ways, even
haul things in baskets or in a bike trailer behind you.  We used to 
use our bicycles to get everyplace as kids, helped us learn planning, 
since we had to figure in "travel time" to arrive on time.

I know a lot of Amish folks use bicycles to get where they need to be,
then haul stuff home with the bicycle.  They cover a lot of miles each
day getting to work and home again.

There are a lot of folks who have nice bikes to sell or even give away,
so you don't have to invest a lot to own one.  You might need to 
get it greased, put on new tires that hold air, and a method of hauling
things on it or behind it.  Make sure it has good reflectors on it.

I DO RECOMMEND wearing a quality helmet, some kind of reflective
clothing like a vest with stripes, getting a flashing light on the back.  As a car 
driver I need to be able to SEE YOU to avoid you on the road.  It 
is VERY EASY to miss seeing you without some protective gear on
you and the bike.

Once you get fit, doing some miles or even LOTS of miles on the bike
is not very hard.  You may need to adjust the bike, get a seat that 
is wider or more comfortable to your build, so the bike is an easier
ride.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 18, 2013)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Are you able to ride a bicycle?  You can travel quite a ways, even
> haul things in baskets or in a bike trailer behind you.  We used to
> use our bicycles to get everyplace as kids, helped us learn planning,
> since we had to figure in "travel time" to arrive on time.
> ...


What a great idea!  Where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 18, 2013)

Not being rude here but do you all know anything about epilepsy? Depending on the severity of the condition a bike could be as dangerous for the poster as driving a vehicle. 

Riding a bike... having a seizure suddenly....hmmmm.

an example of a short grand mal seizure http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nds2U4CzvC4     some last much longer than the one in the video.


----------



## goodhors (Apr 19, 2013)

Nope, don't know much about Epilepsy.  Not being able to drive isn't a sign
of the severity OP is dealing with, but a precaution for the rest of drivers 
on the road.

However if OP is stuck sitting home alone, no one present with her anyway, 
there is still the chance of an incident.  Unfortunately she needs to give 
ideas a try, or she will end up a hermit, afraid to do anything.    

Perhaps with a bike to ride, she can better get to Dr. appointments, out to purchase
things she needs.  Walking is going to take much longer to get anyplace, and she
appears to have exhausted her other transport options.  Maybe being able to see her 
Dr. more often, she can gain control of the seizures, to continue improving her situation.

For many folks, there seem to be no triggers or warnings of a seizure, so they MUST
go on with their daily life.  Can't sit waiting for it to happen, THEN get stuff done.
OP can think this bike idea over, she knows her own situation best, to then implement
what can work for her.  It is just an idea, almost cost free to use.  She MIGHT have
a bigger appetite from more exercise, so that could change her grocery cost a bit!  Ha Ha

Being trapped in your home, or forced to move to town, change your whole way of 
living because you can't get any transport to needed stores, is awful.  The bike riding 
is an idea to consider, which MIGHT free her up from being stuck at home.  Sometimes
you need to get brave, try a new thing.  She could ask her Dr. about trying this with 
her condition, what medication could help her.  Living your life in fear of "what if" is 
not much of a fun life either.

I wish you all the best OP.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 19, 2013)

Instead of a bike OP should consider a tricicle with a helmet and a harness to secure her to the trike as well as safety / reflective clothes and most important a notice on the clothes of her condition as well as all medications in case she is havinga a seisure and someont stops to help.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's sound advice Bossroo.

I had a friend when I lived in Saskatchewan who had the same issues...all of us knew what to do during a seizure.  Sad to say though...once we all graduated and moved from the area, she did have to move to town...I live in a super supportive rural area where we all help each other...that is what I wish for the original poster....church, friends, neighbours...reach out and I hope things work out for you!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 22, 2013)

My youngest daughter was diagnosed with Epilepsy when she was in the 2nd grade.  My sister in law and her daughter both have it as well.  Like anything else, you have to be cautious and every individual situation is exactly that, and individual situation.  We have always lived with the mindset that being held hostage by a medical condition is no way to live.  

Any one of us at any time, could have any number of things happen to us.  But living in fear is no way to live.  You just have to use good judgement and work around your specific situation at the time.  

Hoping that the op finds a solution that gives her some freedom.


----------

